# can't decide between i5 2300 and i5 2400



## ubunturocks (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all,
I am unable to decide between i5 2300 and i5 2400. My budget is 15k for cpu + mobo. MoBo i have selected is GA-H61M-USB3-B3. Which CPU should i go for.
I will be using pc for surfing , movies etc. and only for FIFA series. I am planning to buy graphics card later on.
Please suggest GA-H61M-USB3-B3 + (i5 2300 or i5 2400)
Thanks


----------



## vickybat (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ What price are you getting for that mobo? I suggest to stick with h67 platform for 2400. Get 2400 due to its out of the box higher clocks and it will be advantageous in the long run.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 29, 2011)

go for the 2400 / h67 mobo combo dude...somewhat future proof atleast 1~3 years!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2011)

if a price difference of 500 is too much for you get i2300 if not get i2400.it is that simple


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2011)

FIFA series is easily handled even by i3 for now. But I guess the i5 2300 should keep you relatively future proof for FIFA series


----------



## akastek (Nov 30, 2011)

As the price difference is very low you should stick with i5 2400 /H67 combo. will be future proof for couple of years.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2011)

I would suggest Op to get Intel Core i5 2320 @ 9.3k and Intel DH67VR @ 4.5k


----------



## Cilus (Dec 1, 2011)

The VR board has only two SATA Ports AFAIK. So better get the DH67BL-B3 board. The street price is around 5K in most of the areas.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ thanks for pointing it out - why on earth they have put only 2 sata ports - most of the cheap and entry level mobos even have at-least 4 sata ports on them.


----------

